# دائرة تربط الميكروكونتروللر



## مهندسةفتحية (24 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني ارجوا مساعدتي في ايجاد دائرة تبعث الاوامر للميكروكونتروللر عن طريق البلوتوث او الأشعة تحت الحمراء مع جزيل الشكر:33:


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الكريمة, هذا موقع يقدم طريقة نقل البيانات من الميكروكنترولر إلى جهاز بالم بإستخدام الأشعة فوق الحمراء Infrared
http://www.sirpic.com/LabHelloIrTx.html
أما طريقة نقل البيانات إلى الميكروكنترولر بإستخدام الأشعة فوق الحمراء
http://www.janw.dommel.be/pic2-e.html
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## مهندسةفتحية (4 نوفمبر 2007)

م.عفيفي لا أعرف كيف اشكرك اولا عن شرحك الجميل في matlabولأن مساعدتك لي شكرا شكرا شكرا...................شكرا


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا على هذه المجهودات الكبيرة


----------

